# How to USB mount MAC OS journaled



## wgbit (Feb 7, 2010)

hi all,

is it possible to mount a MAC OS X journaled USB frive in FreeBSD? if yes, how to do it? TIA.


----------



## mazen (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi there, I'm wondering if you were able to get a Mac OS X journaled drive to mount on FreeBSD? Thanks.


----------



## crankyadm1n (Sep 19, 2011)

From my previous experience this weekend, its virtually impossible. There are various tools in the ports tree but none of them support recent versions of HFS+ (J). I personally didn't realize they changed so much between iterations of OS X. In the end I used my Macbook Pro to mount an NFS share on the machine I wanted to copy the data to and proceeded to copy the data over the network. Old fashioned, but worked.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2011)

scp(1) is another way, letting the remote machine handle the filesystem.


----------



## crankyadm1n (Sep 20, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> scp(1) is another way, letting the remote machine handle the filesystem.



Agreed, will take slightly longer than NFS due to the over head of encryption.


----------



## sang (Sep 20, 2011)

crankyadm1n said:
			
		

> Agreed, will take slightly longer than NFS due to the over head of encryption.


Using scp -c arcfour when you're in a secure network cuts the overhead to a minimum. And as you can set the default cipher for a hostname in ~/.ssh/config you don't even need to define it on the command line every time, or use a shell alias.


----------

